# Violin piece to show a 5 year old?



## 2638

I have been asked by a family friend to play a piece for a 5 year old who is considering learning the violin. I want something quite short or just a segment so she doesn't get bored but all the pieces I am currently playing aren't probably interesting for young child. I want something relatively light-hearted and fun, but still classical. What piece do you think would create an interest in classical music for a young child?

Also would be great if the music can be found online, but it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Pugg

Why only light hearted?
Try this piece if not suitable, sorry


----------

